# A question for Sassafras smokers?



## Deer Meat (Oct 15, 2007)

Who has used sassafras to smoke, and what is best smoked with this wood?

If I had to guess I would say poultry or pork.

Thanks


----------



## smokincowboy (Oct 15, 2007)

brian I think I saw on here that sassafras  was a big no no  I will see if I can find it


----------



## ghost308 (Oct 15, 2007)

I just pulled this up from one of the fourms , I remember seeing it because someone gave some to me, I pitched it out, ELM and EUCALYPTUS wood is unsuitable for smoking, as is the wood from SASSAFRAS, SYCAMORE and LIQUID AMBER trees.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 15, 2007)

I should have looked here sooner........deejaydebi has sassafras on her list of woods for smoking on her web page. I guess it is a safe wood, just not as popular.

I assumed it was safe to use since people make Sassafras tea, I just didn't recall anyone talking about it on here.


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder about the essential oils contained in such woods being the trouble..sassafrass is strong...


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 15, 2007)

Ya Rich, I was thinkin the same thing, but the wood I got is super dry. I cut a dead branch off of a live tree so I am hoping it is safe. I am going to wait till I get some more feedback on the subject before using it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 15, 2007)

I used to think sassafrse was bad several people told me so, but I found it listed in several books and they sell at online so I guess it's not. I added it to my online chart a few months back. 

I also make soda pop and sassafras is one of the thing you use for rootbeer. Some of the US govt site claim it's one of those things that's bad for you but that's the root of the sassafras trees. 

I can't really think of any meats I'd want to smell like rootbeer so I never tried it, but I bet it's make great smoked cookies or even biscotti. I may have to smoke my next batch of biscotti to see.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 15, 2007)

How about sassafras smoked kashews?


----------



## chadpole (Oct 15, 2007)

On the sassafras I have heard and read too many bads about it to even try it. Why would you even want to get sick if you have some many good woods you could use. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## roger (Oct 15, 2007)

Sassafras is a used in gumbo, ground up in wooden' bowls down here in s. La. 

It's usually called File'


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 16, 2007)

*  Hey Ghost, I don't know who knows what any more. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  What I do know is, experience is the best teacher. I have read that ELM is a no-no, I have read that its fine. I KNOW, from useing it for more than 5 years, that it is fine. At least, its fine for me, and I have fed quite a few friends in the last 5 years. If, indeed, it was bad, someone would have noticed it by now. Oh well, we each use what we can get, and what we like. Thats why God gave us, free will. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   Terry*


----------

